# المنتديات الأردنية > السياحه في الأردن > منتدى الجزائر >  البوقالة الجزائرية

## شمعة الظلام

*البوقالة* 

*لا تحظى أية لعبة تسلوية في الجزائر بالشعبية الكبيرة التي تحظى بها لعبة «البوقالة»، و تزداد شعبيتها كلما حل الشهر الكريم شهر رمضان ، إذ تعود لتحتل مكانتها الحميمية وسط النسوة في سهراتهن فوق أسطح القصبة العتيقة أو في وسط دويرتها ومنازهها وأفنيتها .

فتجتمع النسوة في بيوت العاصمة الجزائر وحدها دون غيرها من مدن القطر حول أطباق البقلاوة وقلب اللوز وأكواب الشاي الأخضر والقهوة، و تسترسل تلك التي تحفظ البوقالات على ظهر قلب في تلاوة أشعارها قبل أن تغرق المدينة في سباتها وتعود كل واحدة إلى دويرتها وهي تتأمل في أن يتحقق الفال الجميل الذي كان من نصيبها . 


وتحرص العازبات من النساء على المداومة على لعبة البوقالة كل سهرة رمضان، إذ تجدهن يسرعن ترتيب المطبخ وإعداد سينية الشاي الأخضر بالنعناع، وتحضير الأجواء المناسبة لهذه اللعبة رغبة منهن في التأمل خيرا من الأبيات الشعرية الرقيقة والعذبة التي تتلى على مسامعهن من عجائز ومتزوجات . 

وليست هذه اللعبة التراثية سوى أشعار شعبية جزائرية تشكل أساس ما يعرف منذ التاريخ القديم بالعاصمة الجزائر ب «البوقالة»، تشاع في الأوساط العائلية النسوية ، وغالبا ما يكون فحواها حول الحب العفيف والحزن على فراق الأحباب والخلان والأمل بعودتهم . وتتطلب لعبة البوقالة تحضير الأجواء الحميمية الملائمة التي تساعد المشاركات فيها على فتح مخيلتهن وفسح خواطرهن وشرح صدورهن للفال الطيب والأمل والرجاء والحلم. 

ولعل أهم ما يميز هذه اللعبة هو ضرورة أن تعقد النساء المستأنسات بمقاطعها الشعرية اللطيفة المعنى، ما يسمى ب «الفال»، ومعناه أن تعقد المرأة النية داخل قلبها بالتفكير في شخص من الأشخاص زوجا كان أو إبنا أو أخا بعيدا أو أما أو في أي من الأصفياء والأحباب بل حتى في الأعداء والخصوم، بمحاولة إسقاط معنى أبيات البوقالة الموجهة لها، على شأن الاسم الذي نوته، مع الرجاء أن يتم ذلك حقا. 

ومن أساسيات «البوقالة» أن لا تنال المرأة حظها من الأبيات الشعرية إلا بعدما تمسك بجزء من خمارها أو تنورتها أو أي قطعة قماش أمامها وتصنع منها عقدة صغيرة مرة واحدة قبل أن تفتح هذه العقدة بعد الاستماع إلى البوقالة والكشف إن أرادت عن اسم الشخص الذي أسقطت عليه هذا الفال. 

وتأخذ لعبة البوقالة تسميتها من الإناء الفخاري المعروف باسم «بوقالة»، الذي كان وما يزال يستخدم في هذه اللعبة، بعد أن يتم ملؤه بقليل من الماء يرفق ب «الكانون» أو «النافخ» للتبخير بكل أنواع البخور من جاوي وعنبر والألّوة. 

وبدأت لعبة البوقالة تأخذ طريقها إلى الزوال سنة بعد أخرى منذ نهاية الستينات قبل أن يعاد لها الاعتبار في الخمسة رمضانات الأخيرة بالأخص بعد خروج الجزائر من مأساتها الوطنية، إذ عادت بعض الأوساط العائلية في الجزائر العاصمة بالأخص في أحيائها الشعبية بالقصبة وباب الوادي وباب عزون وبلكور وسالم باي لتهتم ثانية بهذه اللعبة لكن بتجريدها للأسف من بعض الجزئيات التي تصنع خصوصيتها، إذ جردت بعض العائلات لعبة البوقالة من الإناء الفخاري ومن بعض الشكليات ولم يحتفظوا إلاّ بتلاوة الأشعار التي تحفظها النساء والفتيات على ظهر القلب، والنظر والتأمل في معانيها والاستمتاع برونقها . 

ولعل أهم ما يجب ذكره بخصوص هذه اللعبة أن قائلها أو قائلتها يظلان مجهلين، إذ لم يتمكن أي باحث إلى يومنا هذا بالرغم من الجهود التي بذلت في هذا الشأن من تحديد هوية مؤسس هذه اللعبة بما في ذلك تاريخ نشأتها ومكانها وأصل الأبيات المتلوة فيها . 

وكان أول من اهتم بلعبة البوقالة من حيث تتبع تاريخها واستنباط أهدافها الباحث الجزائري قدور محمصاجي المنحدر من الأسر العاصمية العريقة التي تربت وترعرعت في قلب القصبة العتيقة، وأعد محمصاجي حصصا قائمة لذاتها حول هذه اللعبة في الإذاعة الجزائرية مطلع السبعينيات إلى الثمانينيات ولقد حرص الباحث الذي أصدر كتابا حول هذه اللعبة العام 1989 باللغة الفرنسية بعنوان «لعبة البوقالة .. مساهمة في معرفة أحسن لهذه التسلية التربوية والشعبية» على تنبيه جمهور المستمعين إلى أنه لا يحق اعتبار اللعبة ضربا من حصص التكهن والشعوذة والتدجيل والعرافة عن طريق الماء (الهيدرومنسيا) استنادا إلى بعض المظاهر والشبهات. 

وتبقى البوقالة التي سعى الكثير من الباحثين إلى تهذيب لغتها والإرتقاء بها من الدارجة والعامية إلى العربية السهلة، كما سعوا إلى تنقيتها من الأبيات التي تتضمن دعاء موجها للأولياء الصالحين الناجم عن جهل العوام، بحيث تكون لها معنى مستقيم لا يخدش الشعور التوحيدي القاطع الذي يقوم عليه الإسلام، تبقى جزءا هاما من تراث شفوي جزائري زاخر بالجواهر الأدبية الشعرية من أمثال وحكم وأغان وقصائد وتعابير وأحاجي . 

ولا تكتمل الصورة حول لعبة «البوقالة» إلا بعد تقديم نماذج من أبياتها الشعرية التي تتنوع تبعا لتنوع الحالة والمقام، ولا تسترسل النسوة في تلاوة هذه الأشعار ما لم تبدأ بالتعويذة والصلاة على الرسول (صلى الله عليه وسلم) لافتتاح جلسة البوقالة وهذا نموذج منها : 

هده بوقالات من قلب الجزائر الى جميع الأعضاء كل واحد يدخل يختار واحدة 

ان شاء الله تكون فال خير عليه

باسم الله بديت ..و على النبي صليت ...وعلى أصحاب الأسماء ألي تبدأ بالباء هذى البوقالة نويت...

هبط لقاع البحر ، فرّشت زربية ، خرجت لي جنية ، قالت لي واش بيك يا بنية ؟ قلت لها راحوا حبابي و خلاوني وحدانية.

وحكمتكم : بئس الطعام الحرام
...

باسم الله بديت ..و على النبي صليت ...وعلى أصحاب الأسماء ألي تبدأ بالتاء هذى البوقالة نويت...

لو كان السعود تنغرس بالعود نغرس ميات عود في وطيّة ، لكن السعود بيدّك يا معبود . يا سقام السعود سقم لي سعدى. 

و حكمتكم :تجنب شؤم الهزل ، و نكد المزاح.

...

باسم الله بديت ..و على النبي صليت ...وعلى أصحاب الأسماء ألي تبدأ بالثاء هذى البوقالة نويت... 

طلعت للغابة ، صبت الضّرو يابس ،قتلوا يا ضرو القمر يمشي ولا حابس ، قالي مفرش زربية وحذاه طاوس .

و حكمتكم : ثمرة العلوم العمل بالمعلوم.


....
باسم الله بديت ..و على النبي صليت ...وعلى أصحاب الأسماء ألي تبدأ بالجيم هذى البوقالة نويت... 


رشّيت عتبة الباب بالزهر و الطّيب ، وسقيت كل الأحباب بالعسل و الزبيب ، و كى نسيت جاني جواب كنت نستناه من عند البعيد.


و حكمتكم : جد بالكثير ، واقنع بالقليل 

*********

باسم الله بديت ..و على النبي صليت ...وعلى أصحاب الأسماء ألي تبدأ بالحاء هذى البوقالة نويت... 


مدّيت لقاع البير و فرّشت زربية ، حرقست حرقوس ذهب من راسى لوذنية ، فرحي يا يما سعدى زها ..و استشفاي في العدو إلى استشفي فيّ .


و حكمتكم : الحازم من كتم سرّه

********

باسم الله بديت ..و على النبي صليت ...وعلى أصحاب الأسماء ألي تبدأ بالخاء هذى البوقالة نويت..


يما يما ديريلي تويقة في وسط الحديقة باش نشوف زهرى كي تجيبو ذيك الوريقة. 


و حكمتكم : الخَرَسْ خير من الكذب .

*******


باسم الله بديت ..و على النبي صليت ...وعلى أصحاب الأسماء ألي تبدأ بالدّال هذى البوقالة نويت..


ديديو..ديدو..أنا سعدي مليح ، قنديلي ضاوي ، البنيان إلى بنيتو قع سجالى ، بنياني فوق غرفة و لي يخصني يكملهولي العالي .


و حكمتكم : دُل على الجميل بجميل خلالك 

**********

باسم الله بديت ..و على النبي صليت ...وعلى أصحاب الأسماء ألي تبدأ بالراء هذى البوقالة نويت...


عسل يا عسل في باقة خضرا ، يا شميمت العاشقين يا قمرا ، حلف سيد الملاح ما يرأس أمر غير إذا جات غزالته باش تكمل الحضرة.


ربما أراد نفعك فضرّك

**********


باسم الله بديت ..و على النبي صليت ...وعلى أصحاب الأسماء ألي تبدأ بالزّاي هذى البوقالة نويت...

الدالية دلات ..و دلّ العنقود ، خلي القمر ينكشف ، والسحاب يذوب ، و خلي لالات النسا تنال المرغوب.


وحكمتكم : زين النّطق الصّدق .

***********

باسم الله بديت ..و على النبي صليت ...وعلى أصحاب الأسماء ألي تبدأ بالسين هذى البوقالة نويت...


خرت نهار الجمعة ، في يدى شمعة ، قالولي أمسحى ذيك الدمعة ، و انساي الخلعة ، قريب يتلموا احبابك و صحابك و يفرحوا معاك الجماعة .


و حكمتكم : سرور الدنيا كأحلام النائم .

**********
باسم الله بديت ..و على النبي صليت ...وعلى أصحاب الأسماء ألي تبدأ بالشين هذى البوقالة نويت...


الناس تنده بالرجال و الوالي ، وانا ننده بربي العالي .


وحكمتكم : الشكاية سلاح الضعفاء .

***********

باسم الله بديت ..و على النبي صليت ...وعلى أصحاب الأسماء ألي تبدأ بالصاد هذى البوقالة نويت...


حوم حوم يا حوام ، حوم فوق السطح العالي ، و قول لها يا لالة يا زينة لبنات و خدودها براقة ، و عيونها غرّاقة ، صارت كل القلوب ليها سبّاقة. 


و حكمتكم : صداقة الجاهل تعب .

**********
باسم الله بديت ..و على النبي صليت ...وعلى أصحاب الأسماء ألي تبدأ بالضاد هذى البوقالة نويت...


كلام على كلام و الكلام على سقيلة ، العين في العين و الدّعوة مقبولة.


و حكمتكم : ضالة الكريم حسن الثّناء.

*********

باسم الله بديت ..و على النبي صليت ...وعلى أصحاب الأسماء ألي تبدأ بالطاء هذى البوقالة نويت...


يا شمس واش بيك ذابلة ، إلا لابيك الزين راني نفكر فيك ، و اذا بيك الزهر ربي ما يتخلي عليك . 


و حكمتكم : طوبي لمن شغله عيبه عن عيوب الناس

**********

باسم الله بديت ..و على النبي صليت ...وعلى أصحاب الأسماء ألي تبدأ بالظاء هذى البوقالة نويت...


محبس منقوش ، مربي على الفشوش ، ما يحمل الهانا ، أصبر يا خاطري حتى يفرّج مولانا . 


ظلم الضعيف أفحش ظلم 

*********


باسم الله بديت ..و على النبي صليت ...وعلى أصحاب الأسماء ألي تبدأ بالعين هذى البوقالة نويت...


لزّيت لباب الرياض ، الورد عالباب النرجس باسني ، الزهر عنقنى ، و الياسمين ما بغَ يكلمني . 


وحكمتكم : العين بريد القلب .

*********

باسم الله بديت ..و على النبي صليت ...وعلى أصحاب الأسماء ألي تبدأ بالغين هذى البوقالة نويت...


قطّعت اللحم بيدى و عملت بذور ، و سمعت الكلام بوذنى و عرفت من قالو ، يا قايلين الكلام القبيح واش تربحوا ، أنا طاوس في القصر و انتم خفاش النهار ما يضوالو.


و حكمتكم : الغفلة غرور.

**********


باسم الله بديت ..و على النبي صليت ...وعلى أصحاب الأسماء ألي تبدأ بالفاء هذى البوقالة نويت...


جزت على جنية ، قالت لي واش تحوسي يا ولية ، قلت لها مانى نحوّس لا على ما ولا على جاه ، نحوس على من ضيّعت يولي لي .

وحكمتكم : الفقه جيش لا يهزم

********

باسم الله بديت ..و على النبي صليت ...وعلى أصحاب الأسماء ألي تبدأ بالقاف هذى البوقالة نويت...


جايز على باب دارنا ، لابس تلمساني ، قتلو يا شيخ بالاك تنساني ، قالى والله ما ننساك ، ونصيبك على ربي جاه و سلطاني.


وحكمتكم : القريب من قَرُبَ نفعه.

*******


باسم الله بديت ..و على النبي صليت ...وعلى أصحاب الأسماء ألي تبدأ بالكاف هذى البوقالة نويت...

امّنت بالله ، و المنام رؤية من عند الله ، حمامة بيضة جات ترفرف عليّ ، معاها حصان توقّف بين يديّ .


وحكمتكم: كرام الناس أسرعهم مودّة.

*******

باسم الله بديت ..و على النبي صليت ...وعلى أصحاب الأسماء ألي تبدأ باللام هذى البوقالة نويت...


نبعث لكم دموعى في مشوار زرق ، و نبعث كلامي في برية تحرق ، ما ننساكم يا ناسى بحق مكة و بلاطها لزرق. 


وحكمتكم : لين الكلام قيد القلوب.

*********


باسم الله بديت ..و على النبي صليت ...وعلى أصحاب الأسماء ألي تبدأ بالنون هذى البوقالة نويت...


خرجت ليلة الجمعة ، في يدى شمعة ، خرج لي ملاك حنين قالي : يا بنت السحاب حاجتك راه مقضية ، قلت ليه : يا سيدي طالت المدة ، قالى : روحى لدارك تصيبيها قدّامك .


و حكمتكم : النفس مولعة بحب العاجل .

**********

باسم الله بديت ..و على النبي صليت ...وعلى أصحاب الأسماء ألي تبدأ بالهاء هذى البوقالة نويت...


خرجت بدر البدور تتزعبل في المور ، تلقت هذوك الشعور ،على الخد إلى ينوّر مثل التفاحة. 

وحكمتكم : هيهات من نصيحة عدوّ. 

**********


باسم الله بديت ..و على النبي صليت ...وعلى أصحاب الأسماء ألي تبدأ بالواو هذى البوقالة نويت...


دارنا في الجبل ، مقابلة مكة ، مفتاحها من ذهب ، يشعل ما يطفي . 


وحكمتكم : الوحدة خير من جليس السّوء*

----------


## تحية عسكريه

حلوات والله ويسلموا إيديكي  :Eh S:  :Eh S:  :Eh S:  :Eh S:  :Eh S:  :Eh S:

----------


## شمعة امل

حوم حوم يا حوام ، حوم فوق السطح العالي ، و قول لها يا لالة يا زينة لبنات و خدودها براقة ، و عيونها غرّاقة ، صارت كل القلوب ليها سبّاقة. 


و حكمتكم : صداقة الجاهل تعب .



ميرسي 
 :Eh S(17):

----------


## تحية عسكريه

مش فاهم شو المطلوب مني باللعبه  :SnipeR (59):  :SnipeR (59):  :SnipeR (59):  :SnipeR (59):  :SnipeR (59):  :SnipeR (59):

----------


## تحية عسكريه

لزّيت لباب الرياض ، الورد عالباب النرجس باسني ، الزهر عنقنى ، و الياسمين ما بغَ يكلمني . 


 :Eh S:  :Eh S:  :Eh S:  :Eh S:  :Eh S:  :Eh S:  :Eh S:

----------


## عاشقةالحرية

باسم الله بديت ..و على النبي صليت ...وعلى أصحاب الأسماء ألي تبدأ بالكاف هذى البوقالة نويت...

امّنت بالله ، و المنام رؤية من عند الله ، حمامة بيضة جات ترفرف عليّ ، معاها حصان توقّف بين يديّ .


وحكمتكم: كرام الناس أسرعهم مودّة.

شكراكتير على هذا الموضوع الرائع

----------


## شمعة الظلام

اللعبة باضبط  إختر الحرف الذي يبدأبه إسمك وشوف بوقالتك ةإذا مافهمتها بالهجة الجزائرية أفهمهالك شكرا لكم كتير

----------


## تحية عسكريه

اخترت بس مش فاهم اشي ما عارف

----------


## anoucha

حرفي وينو ست شمعة

----------


## The Gentle Man

محبس منقوش ، مربي على الفشوش ، ما يحمل الهانا ، أصبر يا خاطري حتى يفرّج مولانا . 


ظلم الضعيف أفحش ظلم 


يعني بحاول افهمها 
اذا في حدا جزائري يفهمني دلوني عليه

----------


## محمد العزام

مشكورة

----------


## باية

امّنت بالله ، و المنام رؤية من عند الله ، حمامة بيضة جات ترفرف عليّ ، معاها حصان توقّف بين يديّ .


وحكمتكم: كرام الناس أسرعهم مودّة.
مشكورة حبيبتي انشاء الله يفهموها لان الجزائريين فقط يفهموها لانها لعبة معروفة في الجزائر فقط :SnipeR (21):

----------

